# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Dual-Language Books  Obama's second Inaugural: English-Russian parallel text

## Inego

President Obama's second inaugural address is now available as an English-Russian parallel text in PBO format.
Download from the Books section of the Aglona Reader site. en-ru Obama 2.jpg

----------


## fortheether

Thank you for your work.  Are there any plans for an Ipad version of the reader? 
Scott

----------


## Inego

Android version under development; as for iPad, I just don't possess hardware required. Anyway, the source code has been released by me into the Public Domain, so when the project becomes more popular, someone will surely port it to iOS.

----------

